# Tripe question



## guatemama07 (Nov 28, 2011)

So, I opened the tripe today. Both people I asked at the store assured me it was "green" tripe. I know that does not mean literally green, but rather, not bleached/washed like that nasty white stuff sometimes seen in grocery stores.

It turns out this is "honeycomb" tripe. It is light brown. I looked up honeycomb tripe and found that it is a certain section of the stomach, the reticulum.

Since I have 10 lbs of it now, I sure hope it is the right thing.


Anyone have suggestions for how often to feed this?

Thanks to all, have had lots of questions being new to feeding raw.


----------



## shell nyc (Jul 19, 2010)

"green" refers to the fact that it has not been cleaned or bleached or adulterated in anyway. Does it look kind of like this and smell like a barnyard?

I'm pretty sure facilities that sell food for human consumption are not allowed to sell green tripe...not sure what kind of store you were at but keep that in mind.


----------



## Monster'sDad (Jul 29, 2012)

guatemama07 said:


> So, I opened the tripe today. Both people I asked at the store assured me it was "green" tripe. I know that does not mean literally green, but rather, not bleached/washed like that nasty white stuff sometimes seen in grocery stores.
> 
> It turns out this is "honeycomb" tripe. It is light brown. I looked up honeycomb tripe and found that it is a certain section of the stomach, the reticulum.
> 
> ...


Well its easy to figure out if its the real thing. Do you feel like vomiting and passing out from the smell? If the answer is yes, then it is the right thing. If you bought it from a store that sells pet supplies then it has to be.


What brand is it?


----------



## guatemama07 (Nov 28, 2011)

shell nyc yes it looks like that picture except it is lighter, almost a yellowish color more than brown.

I bought it frozen solid, so I don't think I have really been fully exposed to the smell yet. It certainly looks gross. I was able to hack off a few pieces for my dog -- he loves it.

This isn't a pet store product or a brand - I bought it at a store that is part of a meat plant. They sell meat both in small amounts and in bulk. I got 40 lbs. of chicken quarters for about 55 cents a pound. Caughman's Meat'n Place

I am not sure about what rules might be about the sale of this kind of stuff. If there are laws/regulations about it I would think they would be state laws unless it is some kind of FDA thing. I'm in South Carolina. 

I asked twice at the store if it was green tripe and both employees said yes...but I am still not sure. It looks nothing like that white stuff in grocery stores but also not as "ripe" as the picture posted above. I wonder if they clean it up a bit or if freezing affects it?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have found that butchers want to do you a favor by rinsing it but I assure them I want the dirty stuff, just shaken out. Mine still has pieces of half digested grasses in it which is what you want for your dogs. I don't mind the smell; you get used to it, especially because the dogs love it s much and it is such good food for them.
I feed mine tripe about three times a week.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

guatemama07 said:


> I bought it frozen solid, so I don't think I have really been fully exposed to the smell yet. It certainly looks gross. I was able to hack off a few pieces for my dog -- he loves it.


Frozen one stinks as well. The smell cannot be masked. The ones I get are green/brown. First thing I noticed when I open the package (and it was frozen) was the smell.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I feed ground green tripe.

My gosh does it stink. My boy's motto the stinkier the better...yum! lol

I use this brand, but am lucky a local specialty dog food store carries it so no shipping costs.

Green Tripe : A Place For Paws, Shop RAW Pet Food Online


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Check out: greentripe.com


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Another brand is Tripett. You can order it off amazon. As soon as the dogs smell it they start to drool but it does reek.


----------



## guatemama07 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks all for the replies. I will probably try one of the sources recommended next time. I am enjoying watching Harley chomp his delicious raw food. He's a happy dog.


----------

